# C pillar, the black spot of our Cruze



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Probably saved GM a few CENTS! There must be some company that makes something to cover it up just like the color decals for the gold bowties.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

If you find a solution, (short of going to a body shop and filling it in) let us know! Post any links you find...


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Glass in that section would have been nice. here are 2 i'm looking at if I can't find a product that can be tinted















I'm going the mild luxury route so those may work. Not sure what your plans are for your car but if those are too much for your taste, there's one with Cruze in cursive going half way through the Chevy that looks nice. Think I saw it on Ebay.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Where are you finding these, Mick?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks like they've added "glass" pillar!!

Direct links on my computer but here's the website.

http://partswini.com/


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

I am looking for only gloss black without any logos... maybe i could go for a Chevy logo or Cruze sign.

And i am realy considering the idea you gave Boats4Life... going to a body shop would solve the problem


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

Would have to agree, that plastic cheapens the car !


----------

